# Imperial Fists 500p Army.



## Nick_dog

Hi Everyone, 
I'm new to 40k and was hoping for some advice in creating a 500p Imperial Fists army. 
I'll list the models I currently own and have painted for battle. I want something that is easy to play with and not specialised. I want to stress that I am still very new. All thoughts are more than welcome. 

*HQ*
Captain
Liberation in Terminator Armour.
Chaplain w/ Jump pack. 

*Elites*
X5 Terminator Squad w/ storm bolter 
X5 Stern Guard Veteran Squad 

*Troops*
X10 man Tactical Squad
X10 man Tactical Squad

*Heavy Support*
Vindicator 
Predator 
X2 Dreadnoughts 
X10 Devastator Squad 

I realise I don't have any fast attack. That I something that I hope to correct in the coming months. 

Thanks Again,
-Enjoy the holidays !!


----------



## Nick_dog

Some photos of my Imperial Fists Army to show that I am for real.


----------



## Nick_dog

Seriously Though. 
If someone could help me out that would really help. I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## ntaw

Hey dude! Those models look bad ass. At 500 points you likely won't get to use many of your models though, I typically play at higher point levels because of this. Trick with Marines at this level seems to be taking the cheapest possible HQ unit you can find so you can squeeze out a few extra bodies. Your collection of models doesn't really facilitate this as you have some more expensive selections points wise in your collection. You could play:

Librarian - no upgrades

10 man Tactical squad w/ PG

10 man Tactical squad w/ PG

5 man Devastator squad w/ 3x ML

and come out right at 500 points, though the Libby doesn't have access to Divination and I am not too much of a fan of the other disciplines. You could always also shuffle the points in the tactical squads around a bit in terms of special weapons, or drop a ML in the Devs to increase the weaponry in your Tactical squads, but I have always found keeping heavy weapons where they benefit from Chapter Tactics to be best. Plus AP2 is handy to have in a pinch.


----------



## Nick_dog

ntaw said:


> Hey dude! Those models look bad ass. At 500 points you likely won't get to use many of your models though, I typically play at higher point levels because of this. Trick with Marines at this level seems to be taking the cheapest possible HQ unit you can find so you can squeeze out a few extra bodies. Your collection of models doesn't really facilitate this as you have some more expensive selections points wise in your collection. You could play:
> 
> Librarian - no upgrades
> 
> 10 man Tactical squad w/ PG
> 
> 10 man Tactical squad w/ PG
> 
> 5 man Devastator squad w/ 3x ML
> 
> and come out right at 500 points, though the Libby doesn't have access to Divination and I am not too much of a fan of the other disciplines. You could always also shuffle the points in the tactical squads around a bit in terms of special weapons, or drop a ML in the Devs to increase the weaponry in your Tactical squads, but I have always found keeping heavy weapons where they benefit from Chapter Tactics to be best. Plus AP2 is handy to have in a pinch.



Thanks! I like the list. I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks Mate.


----------

